# CAO ITALIA NIGHT – Introducing the new TONY SOPRANO Cigar and Humidor



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*CAO ITALIA NIGHT - Introducing the new TONY SOPRANO Cigar and Humidor*

CAO ITALIA NIGHT - Introducing the new TONY SOPRANO Cigar and Humidor

This was is a going to be lots of fun! On the heels of the very popular Soprano's Cigars comes the limited Tony Soprano cigar. For each CAO Tony Soprano you purchase you will be entered into a raffle for your chance to win the limited edition Sopranos Humidor. Two Sopranos Humidors will be raffled off along with a dozen Sopranos hats and other CAO cigars.

In addition, for every CAO Tony Soprano cigar that you purchase you will receive a FREE CAO cigar of your choice.

Date: October 5, 2006
Time: 6pm

Visit www.mdsteakhouse.com to register for the Newsltter and for more information


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: CAO ITALIA NIGHT - Introducing the new TONY SOPRANO Cigar and Humidor*

:w Wish I could go.

I called you earlier today, by the way. Left a message.


----------

